# Graduated ND Filters



## Overture (Dec 17, 2012)

Sorry for this newbie post in advance!

Should I get graduated nd filters or should I get a regular nd filter first?
I know both have their purposes, but in general, which are better for all-purpose use?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 17, 2012)

Neither are better for all purpose use. For most people, most of the time, the problem is not enough light, vs. too much. So, holding back the light in part or all of the frame isn't optimal. 

Just consider what you shoot - do you need a slow shutter/wide aperture more, or do you shoot scenes with a wide dynamic range more frequently. 

Avoid round grad NDs.


----------



## bycostello (Dec 17, 2012)

horses for courses... grad for landscapes etc where you might want to dim a bright sky... regular ND filter for when you want to cut back light i.e. for long exposures...


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 17, 2012)

My blog article gives an overview of the uses of different filters, as the others have said, it depends on what you are trying to achieve.

http://avalonlightphotoart.wordpress.com/photographic-and-nature-articles/the-use-of-filters-in-photography/


----------



## Eli (Dec 17, 2012)

As others said it depends on what you're mainly using it for.
I use my screw in 9 stop nd filter more than I do my gnd filters, but if you get a LEE or Cokin system that can hold up to 3 filters at once (without vignetting, depending on the lens you use) you could buy a gnd set and just place two of them normally and the strongest one upside down so it's creating almost the same effect as a full nd filter.


----------



## Overture (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you all for the help so far!
I think getting I'll be getting a Cokin ND kit someday due to the cheaper price compared to Lee's.. 
How have your experiences been with these?


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 19, 2012)

Overture said:


> Thank you all for the help so far!
> I think getting I'll be getting a Cokin ND kit someday due to the cheaper price compared to Lee's..
> How have your experiences been with these?


While the Cokin holders are fine, I would recommend the Hi-Tec filters, rather than Cokin, as they don't have the same issues with colour cast aren't much more expensive.


----------

